# Marriage certificate NSO



## kinmycondo (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi kindly help us what to do? we married in dubai consulate october 2014, were both filipino citizen. what we have is only marriage certificate and marriage contract issues by conuslate of dubai after 3 month we went back home to the philippines , the problem is we went to nso philippines to get our marriage certificate as per the record still not yet file,maybe the consulate from dubai still not yet forwarded the document to the philippines?what do we need to do to have marriage certificate from nso , do we still need to file a report of marriage? where? kindly pls help us we really dont have idea on it.......many thanks jackie


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

kinmycondo said:


> Hi kindly help us what to do? we married in dubai consulate october 2014, were both filipino citizen. what we have is only marriage certificate and marriage contract issues by conuslate of dubai after 3 month we went back home to the philippines , the problem is we went to nso philippines to get our marriage certificate as per the record still not yet file,maybe the consulate from dubai still not yet forwarded the document to the philippines?what do we need to do to have marriage certificate from nso , do we still need to file a report of marriage? where? kindly pls help us we really dont have idea on it.......many thanks jackie


we were married in Kuwait. We had it translated into English and certified by the U.S. Embassy there. Then we went to the PI Embassy they provided us with a report of marriage with the PI Stamp. When we got home my wife took all that to the NSO and all they did was stamp the Report of Marriage


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kinmycondo said:


> Hi kindly help us what to do? we married in dubai consulate october 2014, were both filipino citizen. what we have is only marriage certificate and marriage contract issues by conuslate of dubai after 3 month we went back home to the philippines , the problem is we went to nso philippines to get our marriage certificate as per the record still not yet file,maybe the consulate from dubai still not yet forwarded the document to the philippines?what do we need to do to have marriage certificate from nso , do we still need to file a report of marriage? where? kindly pls help us we really dont have idea on it.......many thanks jackie


I know the procedure for notice of marriage where the marriage was not in the embassy but outside, and the embassy was notified subsequently. Roughly it should be the same for your case too.

Once you notify the embassy and after 6 months, when you call/email, they will give you a pouch no with some DFA reference no.

You are supposed to call DFA manila and get a NSO reference no, and with that number, head to NSO to get a security paper print of the notice of marriage 

The only problem is, you can call the DFA number given by the embassy for days but nobody answers that number 

In our case, we just headed to NSO in baguio and the helpful Baguio NSO staff traced it and gave a copy. Not sure if other NSO offices will be so helpful. 

Basically it's just the exact notice of marriage but it is printed on NSO paper with a seal,looks like a photocopied document of the original with a seal. Don't ask the logic, when the original notice of marriage should be sufficient..and in this electronic age , providing pouch no etc , again, is part of the large system called Philippines government agencies


----------

